
Thoughts on incumbents from a startup's perspective - taylorwc
http://cdixon.posterous.com/thoughts-on-incumbents-from-a-startups-perspe
======
asdf333
Very awesome list.

I'd also add a few others:

\- Generally, larger companies can't move as quickly as you can so don't be
too scared when they say "We can just have a team do this in the next few
years." Politics, headcount, a bulky codebase and sheer inertia make it really
hard for them to quickly copy you unless they were already headed that way
before you popped up.

\- When speaking w/ potential acquirees understand that they see dozens of
companies a month. They are in no rush and can 'pass on the deal this time'
all day long. Assume its not going to happen and never jeopardize your
business for talks.

\- There is never a 'final offer'. If they want you and talks fall through,
they'll be back in a few months.

\- Always keep it professional even if talks get heated. Any possibility of a
deal can be destroyed if you are a dick. No matter how badly they want you, it
raises serious questions about whether the acquisition is the right fit. I
have heard of talks breaking down right at signing b/c the CEO didn't like the
vibe from the startup CEO.

\- Cliche, I know, but the best strategy for being acquired is to not need to
be acquired.

